# Supposedly But-Apparently-Not Confirmed: Preorder 11/29, Release 12/8



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

http://blogs.compute...e_order_tuesday

Sorry apparently not 100% confirmed even though the article says confirmed...


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm ready to preorder.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

It would make sense for the preorder to be this week... considering the "release date" to be 12/8... only time will tell I guess... my xoom is itching to be wrapped into a 2 year contact so he can be next to the nexus... lok

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Do pre orders usually arrive around the same time_ (if not same day)_ the phone physically goes on sale in stores?


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

foo said:


> Do pre orders usually arrive around the same time (if not same day) the phone physically goes on sale in stores?


My HTC incredible did. Back when it was the hottest thing going.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

foo said:


> Do pre orders usually arrive around the same time_ (if not same day)_ the phone physically goes on sale in stores?


I think some of the Razr and Rezound pre orders actually arrived a day before the release date..


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> My HTC incredible did. Back when it was the hottest thing going.


Pretty sure the inc preorder was a week before release date...


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> Pretty sure the inc preorder was a week before release date...


I think it was longer than that. Although it might have only felt longer. All I know is I preordered it the second day of preorders and got it the first day it was in stores.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Confirmed: We will find out tomorrow if this is accurate!









*I hope it is!!*


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll be logging onto VZW at midnight.


----------



## Donsell (Nov 26, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I'll be logging onto VZW at midnight.


I was going to ask when Verizon usually opens pre-orders. Is it midnight Eastern?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So my thoughts... (pure speculation)

1. If VZW is going to have a pre-order for this phone, then it's only because they want to build up hype around the phone.
2.a. One often-shared speculation is that VZW doesn't want to build up much hype around this phone, so if that's the case I wouldn't expect a pre-order period, just a web-only release.
2.b. If VZW actually does want to build up hype around this phone, they would have already announced the pre-order period if we were a mere hours away from it.

Given that 1. is true (we don't know this - this is only my speculation), then I believe that either there will be no pre-order for the phone OR the pre-order will be days after the official announcement.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> So my thoughts... (pure speculation)
> 
> 1. If VZW is going to have a pre-order for this phone, then it's only because they want to build up hype around the phone.
> 2.a. One often-shared speculation is that VZW doesn't want to build up much hype around this phone, so if that's the case I wouldn't expect a pre-order period, just a web-only release.
> ...


I mean it is wholly possible for them to just have a quiet pre-order. That'll satisfy all the unsatisfied people that have been waiting for the phone forever (they won't cause more of a ruckus [attention]) and if they don't announce it then only the people watching for it will see it. Perfectly logical!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> I mean it is wholly possible for them to just have a quiet pre-order. That'll satisfy all the unsatisfied people that have been waiting for the phone forever (they won't cause more of a ruckus [attention]) and if they don't announce it then only the people watching for it will see it. Perfectly logical!


I was just thinking the same thing. They could just put up a pre-order site without much word that gives the Nexus people satisfaction and still doesn't detract from their Razr/Rezound advertising.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> I mean it is wholly possible for them to just have a quiet pre-order. That'll satisfy all the unsatisfied people that have been waiting for the phone forever (they won't cause more of a ruckus [attention]) and if they don't announce it then only the people watching for it will see it. Perfectly logical!


I disagree. The "ruckus" being caused is negative attention. Sure, any attention is good attention in the marketing world. However, good attention is better than bad attention. A pre-order would serve to stir up a larger build-up to the release that would create even more noise in "our community" and would be more likely to draw other people to the phone who might otherwise not know/care about it. However, you could be right. We'll only know when they announce it.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I disagree. The "ruckus" being caused is negative attention. Sure, any attention is good attention in the marketing world. However, good attention is better than bad attention. A pre-order would serve to stir up a larger build-up to the release that would create even more noise in "our community" and would be more likely to draw other people to the phone who might otherwise not know/care about it. However, you could be right. We'll only know when they announce it.


A pre-order could be their way of shutting us up







even though our community has a big reach via websearch/the community in general it's still a tiny portion of the overall phone market. If Verizon doesn't spend a penny advertising the Nexus it won't have the same impact as the Razr/Rezound unless Google pitches it a bunch (TV being the biggest opportunity clearly).


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah everytime I pre ordered phones I was able to get them a day early not saying it could happen again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Let's hope this Is true everyone


----------



## cpark_12 (Aug 4, 2011)

I still can't believe Verizon hasn't mentioned the phone at all...I think they'll be amazed at the amount of orders if tomorrow is true

Swyped via Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

cpark_12 said:


> I still can't believe Verizon hasn't mentioned the phone at all...I think they'll be amazed at the amount of orders if tomorrow is true
> 
> Swyped via Tapatalk


I've called in four times now, three times to call centers and once to a store i worked at. No one said the pre order is legit. :-(


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I'll be logging onto VZW at midnight.


you arent the only one. i work nights and come the stroke of 12, well .....you know


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

It's not legit.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Dunno if it's legit or not... @AndroidPolice tweeted this and @RootzWiki retweeted it: http://i.imgur.com/dVUIH.png

I'm guessing this is just a prank...


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Dunno if it's legit or not... @AndroidPolice tweeted this and @RootzWiki retweeted it: http://i.imgur.com/dVUIH.png
> 
> I'm guessing this is just a prank...


I guess will find out in one hour I'm in AZ so its 11:27 right now

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I guess will find out in one hour I'm in AZ so its 11:27 right now
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


If it were to be available for preorder it would have shown already....it's 146 AM Eastern time....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Dunno if it's legit or not... @AndroidPolice tweeted this and @RootzWiki retweeted it: http://i.imgur.com/dVUIH.png
> 
> I'm guessing this is just a prank...


Damn bots lol. Hopefully this is true. I'm not pre-ordering but that means next Tuesday should be the day.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

well its 12.47 here in east texas and guess what? no preorder. go figure


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

When the f$%^ is this thing coming out


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> When the f%^ is this thing coming out


Soon. Always soon.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Soon. Always soon.


Just like the Nexus One, right?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> When the f$%^ is this thing coming out


Sometime within the next 33 days give or take 32 lol.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Just like the Nexus One, right?


Well we did get the OG Droid. If we don't get the nexus we won't have any openish phones.

I just got my og droid back and I have no idea what to do with it. Still in nice condition...


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Sometime within the next 33 days give or take 32 lol.


lol going stir crazy


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

*Well Nexus still isnt showing on the list ,so much for it showing up this AM lol .Its 4 am Eastern time the site should have updated by now.*


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dec 8th or bust lol


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't been able to find anything on the website as of 8 am eastern and was told when I called it wasn't available for pre-order as it hasn't launched yet.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

As always, unless VZW says it, it ain't happening....

Why So Serious?!?!


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm just angered that the author of that web article had the balls to put "confirmed" in the title of the article.. Wonderful. Setting my sights on Dec 8 I guess!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> Dec 8th or bust lol


..or Dec.18th lol
Dont get your hopes to high for a Dec.8th only to be crushed again


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have yet to get my hopes up, the phone will be out when its out, i do however enjoy the rumors and speculation..


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup these threads are kinda interesting to read ,hearing what everyones opinions are .


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

Preorder will begin in the first week of December and the release will be December 15th/16th.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NOV 17, NOV 21, NOV 25, NOV 28, NOV 29, DEC 8? I loathe VzW but love their signal availability!


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I loathe VzW but love their signal availability!







nuff said


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

At this point if its released before Christmas I will be surprised.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

evolution said:


> At this point if its released before Christmas I will be surprised.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


If it's not released by Christmas, I'm not getting it. I'll wait for the next great phone.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If it's not released by Christmas, I'm not getting it. I'll wait for the next great phone.


This.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I already got the Razr b/c of the whole extended satisfaction guarantee thing so if the Nexus is not released by January I'm going to have to change phones to something else anyways......


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

evolution said:


> At this point if its released before Christmas I will be surprised.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Quadcore might be worth the wait.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

We all got trolled by Verizon. Does anyone else hate them as much as me


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> We all got trolled by Verizon. Does anyone else hate them as much as me


Loathe.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> We all got trolled by Verizon. Does anyone else hate them as much as me


Best service where I live though. It's almost like I don't have a choice.


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish vzw would at least tell us why it's not out yet. Is that too much to ask?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

They have to give themselves time to pimp the razr..


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> They have to give themselves time to pimp the razr..


So what happens when the Droid 4 comes out at the 'supposed' same time?


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Delay the nexus more, easy answer


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup heaven forbid people want a pure Google experience and no VzW garbage apps. The Razr and Rezound seem nice enough but no desire to own either one for me. Give us info!


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Best service where I live though. It's almost like I don't have a choice.


Same here...the only other choices here are Sprint (very spotty coverage), att (pretty much took over and destroyed the best carrier I ever had [alltel]) or prepaid. The more they drag this out, the less excited I am about the GNex. I ended up getting a Xoom on eBay to help take my mind off all the rumors then sending it in for the lte upgrade (even though I doubt I'll ever use it much but it was free and I got a spare dock too lol).


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

The dream is over. ...

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## safife2069 (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't know of this means anything but, I just went in to my local Verizon store and asked if the new Samsung phone was out. He said no. I asked if he knew when it would be out, he said they haven't said anything about it yet. The store mgr was standing about ten feet away and over heard our conversation and said it will be out on the ninth.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

safife2069 said:


> Don't know of this means anything but, I just went in to my local Verizon store and asked if the new Samsung phone was out. He said no. I asked if he knew when it would be out, he said they haven't said anything about it yet. The store mgr was standing about ten feet away and over heard our conversation and said it will be out on the ninth.


lol no, sorry it doesn't, till the 9th comes and the Nexus is released anyway


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> lol no, sorry it doesn't, till the 9th comes and the Nexus is released anyway


Phones drop on Thursdays, that would be the 8th


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Phones drop on Thursdays, that would be the 8th


Really? Rezound dropped on a Monday. Razr dropped on a Friday. What's this about Thursday?


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Really? Rezound dropped on a Monday. Razr dropped on a Friday. What's this about Thursday?


Major phone launches. Razr was a date ploy.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Really? Rezound dropped on a Monday. Razr dropped on a Friday. What's this about Thursday?


B4 those 2 id never seen a Verizon Android phone launch on anything but a Thursday


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> B4 those 2 id never seen a Verizon Android phone launch on anything but a Thursday


Ill give you the 4s too.

IPhone 4, thunderbolt, Droid charge, lg revolution, hell the OG Droid. All Thursdays.

Side note, pre orders are typically one week before launch. That's why i was kinda surprised by the 29th date but hey, its kinda irrelevant now lol

P.s. i worked for vzw lol


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

PhoneGod said:


> Same here...the only other choices here are Sprint (very spotty coverage), att (pretty much took over and destroyed the best carrier I ever had [alltel]) or prepaid. The more they drag this out, the less excited I am about the GNex. I ended up getting a Xoom on eBay to help take my mind off all the rumors then sending it in for the lte upgrade (even though I doubt I'll ever use it much but it was free and I got a spare dock too lol).


yep i had alltel until vzw got involved. that was the best service i have ever had.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Ill give you the 4s too.
> 
> IPhone 4, thunderbolt, Droid charge, lg revolution, hell the OG Droid. All Thursdays.
> 
> ...


Rezound, Monday. End of story. Next please? Oh, btw. I work for Herizon, Verizon's mother company. Beat that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Rezound, Monday. End of story. Next please? Oh, btw. I work for Herizon, Verizon's mother company. Beat that.


1 release hardly seems to trump the 5 he listed lol.


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Some more gossip... I went 2 places tonight and asked about the phone, best buy, and verizon. They both told me they have no expectations of seeing the phone until the week before Christmas at the earliest. Sad thing is I'm not making this up and it really does seem more likely then the 8th







.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

evolution said:


> Some more gossip... I went 2 places tonight and asked about the phone, best buy, and verizon. They both told me they have no expectations of seeing the phone until the week before Christmas at the earliest. Sad thing is I'm not making this up and it really does seem more likely then the 8th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While given what has occured so far I'd tend to agree but I strongly disagree with this right now. Best Buy knows little to nothing I'm sure and VzW employees are all over the place.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> 1 release hardly seems to trump the 5 he listed lol.


Considering It's the most recent release, I would say it does. Great opportunity to make a change. What it boils down to, is Verizon can release what they want when they want. Period, end of story. All it takes is one deviation to prove that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Considering It's the most recent release, I would say it does. Great opportunity to make a change. What it boils down to, is Verizon can release what they want when they want. Period, end of story. All it takes is one deviation to prove that.


Well clearly but I'm sure there is a reason that they tend to focus on the same day. I highly doubt it's all a coincidence.

We are arguing over nothing lol this is how bad this lack of anything from VzW is affecting us all lol.


----------



## Foxracr17 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have lost all interest in this phone now. I'm just going to wait until the sgs3 comes out or some other awesome quad core phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Foxracr17 said:


> I have lost all interest in this phone now. I'm just going to wait until the sgs3 comes out or some other awesome quad core phone.


Probably won't be on VzW lol.


----------



## mootab (Oct 29, 2011)

```
<br />
Negri Electronics Support [email protected]<br />
2:13 PM (13 hours ago)<br />
to me<br />
Hello,<br />
Thank you for contacting Negri Electronics. These units are expected to begin shipping on December 9, 2011. If we receive any confirmation the date is being pushed back, we will update our site. At this time this information is accurate. If you have any other questions or concerns feel free to contact us. Thank you for contacting Negri Electronics have a wonderful day.<br />
<br />
If there is anything that I can do better, please let me know. Or contact my Manager at [email protected] .<br />
If you had a great experience please leave us a review.<br />
Thank you,<br />
Sergio Mendez<br />
Sergio Mendez Jr<br />
Customer Care Representative<br />
Negri Electronics Inc<br />
2545 Chandler Ave<br />
Suite 5<br />
Las Vegas, NV 89120<br />
(888) 358-6358- Toll Free<br />
(888) 358-6358 x 2 Office<br />
[email protected]<br />
www.negrielectronics.com<br />
```
This is what Negri sent me. I'm guessing Dec 8th is solid now.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm almost willing to switch to a cruddy gsm network in spite.


----------



## SlotMachine (Nov 20, 2011)

They delayed the 29th launch to remake the phone out of solid gold. Just saying

PS - I worked for whore-izon too


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

SlotMachine said:


> They delayed the 29th launch to remake the phone out of solid gold. Just saying
> 
> Lol not too far fetched it has to do with moto sales they have to know if they release this phone it WILL effect razar and rezound sales.
> PS - I worked for whore-izon too


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> yep i had alltel until vzw got involved. that was the best service i have ever had.


Best I ever had too. ATT apparently didn't want my business because after just a few days my USB modem must have throttled to the point that I couldn't even load Google.com. ported the modem over to VZW and never looked back....have the 10gb cap but that's better than unlimited that's unusable  then I ported one of 3 phone lines over while still in the 30 day period to do so "without penalty". I'll go back to a prepaid flip phone before giving ATT my business again.

Sent from my rooted Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You know, Duarte said we'd be able to buy it by the end of the month. Today is the 30th...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> You know, Duarte said we'd be able to buy it by the end of the month. Today is the 30th...


He was also wrong lol.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

PhoneGod said:


> Best I ever had too. ATT apparently didn't want my business because after just a few days my USB modem must have throttled to the point that I couldn't even load Google.com. ported the modem over to VZW and never looked back....have the 10gb cap but that's better than unlimited that's unusable  then I ported one of 3 phone lines over while still in the 30 day period to do so "without penalty". I'll go back to a prepaid flip phone before giving ATT my business again.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah I left AT&T for VzW this summer and I'm so glad! AT&T service is a joke and I don't think I could ever go back to them.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I left AT&T for VzW this summer and I'm so glad! AT&T service is a joke and I don't think I could ever go back to them.


Love the service, hate the employer and customer secrecy


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Rezound, Monday. End of story. Next please? Oh, btw. I work for Herizon, Verizon's mother company. Beat that.


Retarded. And you mean Verizon communications, or the actual parent company Vodafone? Just clarification is all.

Trolololo


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

It was called mockery. The fact you work/worked for Verizon gives you little to no credibility over the guy who has never walked into a Verizon store before in his life.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

alright alright, done with the childish nonsense

http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus/401681-official-galaxy-nexus-pre-release-thread-1106.html

check it out guys. looks like we could have an announcement as soon as tomorrow! TBH has confirmed 12/8 as well @p3droid


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> alright alright, done with the childish nonsense
> 
> http://androidforums...hread-1106.html
> 
> ...




Riiiiggght,,,,, I wouldnt make a bet on that


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

davidnc said:


> [/b]
> 
> Riiiiggght,,,,, I wouldnt make a bet on that


I don't know if you have been following what he has been saying, but he has been dead on with GNex rumor mill for a while now. I would actually place a gentlemen's bet on it


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh look another tweet 
December will be magic! Don't miss the brightest star and catch the best customer service by tweeting us until 10PM CST

Brightest star.. galaxy hmm

I was bored, sorry lol


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

It's too bad Verizon Customer Service is a separate beast from Verizon Ministry of Information.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> Oh look another tweet
> December will be magic! Don't miss the brightest star and catch the best customer service by tweeting us until 10PM CST
> 
> Brightest star.. galaxy hmm
> ...


I'm sick of this cryptic ****


----------



## JayKay (Jul 31, 2011)

Ugh stop posting the VZW tech support tweets. They always tweet stuff like that and it's never going to be about the Galaxy Nexus no matter how much people misread it.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude its a joke.. everyone is speculating about every little thing..


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> Dude its a joke.. everyone is speculating about every little thing..


Hmm, I think there's a hidden meaning in this post.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Hmm, I think there's a hidden meaning in this post.


Oh there is..


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

If you turn the Verizon tweet into numbers corresponding with the english alphabet > you get a Unix time stamp which translates to Latitude/Longitude coordinates > where you can find a secret map > which leads you to the end of the rainbow where there's a pot of golden Galaxy Nexus phones.

Edit: Never mind. I tried and that doesn't work at all.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Verizon version of GNexus in video. 2 bloatware apps. Not sure if people have posted this yet..

http://www.ibtimes.c...-suggests-u.htm


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Verizon version of GNexus in video. 2 bloatware apps. Not sure if people have posted this yet..
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.c...-suggests-u.htm


Yeah not sure why people are so mad about this either. It's 2 apps My VzW and Backup Assistant. They can both be hidden in settings if you want as well. Not a huge deal IMO.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah not sure why people are so mad about this either. It's 2 apps My VzW and Backup Assistant. They can both be hidden in settings if you want as well. Not a huge deal IMO.


The minute Verizon doesnt include myvzw people will Female Dog about not having an ssoengine and not being able to access nflmobile. Hello thunderbolt.

On the bright side, best buy has a screenshot of the i515 on engaget, in stock date of 12/11 but no reported street date.

Edit: Lmao female dog, really rootz? And I thought tushy was hilarious.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> The minute Verizon doesnt include myvzw people will Female Dog about not having an ssoengine and not being able to access nflmobile. Hello thunderbolt.
> 
> On the bright side, best buy has a screenshot of the i515 on engaget, in stock date of 12/11 but no reported street date.
> 
> Edit: Lmao female dog, really rootz? And I thought tushy was hilarious.


Yup you are correct on that one. I'm on CM7 on the TBolt and I'm not thrilled about no NFL Mobile or My VzW app but I got over it after running sense for a few days lol.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yup you are correct on that one. I'm on CM7 on the TBolt and I'm not thrilled about no NFL Mobile or My VzW app but I got over it after running sense for a few days lol.


I'm on eternity 3.5 right now, MIUI is so much smoother and faster but I miss NFL mobile a lot lol


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/9M5Rp.jpg

anyone else seen this ??


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

davidnc said:


> http://i.imgur.com/9M5Rp.jpg
> 
> anyone else seen this ??


Lmao sad but true


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

That's fake. I've read the LA times plenty and that's not what their text looks like.

Also, I just got off the phone with a Verizon exec who said that they don't really know anything about the release date (even at the exec level -- and can't comment anyways) but they have been getting hands-on training and he's still waiting for the phone himself.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone confirm this is true. Edit. Post above beat was no there while posting


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I was hoping it was fake


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

How is there any doubt in anyone's mind that the fake newspaper article is fake? That's not professional journalism. That's like something you would pull off someone's blog.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> Can anyone confirm this is true. Edit. Post above beat was no there while posting


Rotflmfao


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

American journalism at its finest. >not<


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

That made me lulz.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Kayone said:


> How is there any doubt in anyone's mind that the fake newspaper article is fake? That's not professional journalism. That's like something you would pull off someone's blog.


Wait! Don't all newspapers put F*** You in their articles? lol


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

well at least everyones laughing lol


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Rezound, Monday. End of story. Next please? Oh, btw. I work for Herizon, Verizon's mother company. Beat that.


Logistically, Thursday is usually launch date for Verizon phones. But they recently changed the shipping schema so they provide more flexibility to OEM partners to launch. You may see iconic launches deviate from the norm, but indeed, the norm is Thursday for phone launches


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Considering It's the most recent release, I would say it does. Great opportunity to make a change. What it boils down to, is Verizon can release what they want when they want. Period, end of story. All it takes is one deviation to prove that.


Fail. Kinda. It's still cheaper to launch on a Thursday. So no, a change is not necessarily good, it would cost the company more....would YOU launch on another day if it was gonna cost you more, unless there was a valid business case????


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Fail. Kinda. It's still cheaper to launch on a Thursday. So no, a change is not necessarily good, it would cost the company more....would YOU launch on another day if it was gonna cost you more, unless there was a valid business case????


Cheaper, how? What exactly makes it cheaper to launch on a Thursday?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

davidnc said:


> http://i.imgur.com/9M5Rp.jpg
> 
> anyone else seen this ??


sounds like something an ipoon fanboy would write.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Cheaper, how? What exactly makes it cheaper to launch on a Thursday?


I can't dive into it too much, but let's just leave it at: Verizon gets accs (mountains of them) in on Wed. They used to be phones and acc together, thus Thurs was the day. Gave them time to put up posters, change floor displays, etc. Now, the phone shipping schedule has changed. So it gives OEM's and Verizon flexibility in launching phones, since acc are in stores before launch. The Nexus being a prime example. I just purchased a case, screen protectors, and the spare batt charger (with spare batt) from the store yesterday (yesterday was Wed, see what happened there????)

Point is, cost wise, it's cheaper to ship items together than ship items separately.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Release is 12.8. Confirmed with my sources at Verizon. They're expecting the phone on Thursday, and 2 new tablets too.

No price or GB size mentioned.


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Release is 12.8. Confirmed with my sources at Verizon. They're expecting the phone on Thursday, and 2 new tablets too.
> 
> No price or GB size mentioned.


I'll believe it when it happens.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

kdkinc kdkinc 




Got a great Call from my VZW company store Rep. Come in on the 9th to get my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

kdkinc said:


> kdkinc kdkinc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't believe these lies.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

VzW has made us all non-believers of everything lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> VzW has made us all non-believers of everything lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Tell you what, come Friday morning I'll let you touch my NEW Galaxy Nexus if your in the Inverness, Florida area.
gotta love the service in the small towns where the VZW reps really do care.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

kdkinc said:


> Tell you what, come Friday morning I'll let you touch my NEW Galaxy Nexus if your in the Inverness, Florida area.
> gotta love the service in the small area where the VZW reps really do care.


I'm in a small area and the reps here don't care. Unless you mention you want to BUY a new phone of course.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> I'll believe it when it happens.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Believe what you want. I know for a fact that it's coming that day because my job depends on me knowing....I wouldn't put my word behind something I couldn't confirm....


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Believe what you want. I know for a fact that it's coming that day because my job depends on me knowing....I wouldn't put my word behind something I couldn't confirm....


Man, I hope your right! Can't wait! You think there will be pre-order...or form a line outside the damn door Thursday morning?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Man, I hope your right! Can't wait! You think there will be pre-order...or form a line outside the damn door Thursday morning?


There will not be pre-order, at least there doesn't look like one. Verizon isn't known for a 4 day pre-order. Oh, and just to put my info out there. I'm getting the 8th as well. The phones just need to be shipped at this point.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> There will not be pre-order, at least there doesn't look like one. Verizon isn't known for a 4 day pre-order. Oh, and just to put my info out there. I'm getting the 8th as well. The phones just need to be shipped at this point.


Pre-Order or not, it will be in my hands the 8th as well. Oh yes! This will complete 2/2 of my Christmas presents to ME this year!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Man, I hope your right! Can't wait! You think there will be pre-order...or form a line outside the damn door Thursday morning?


Barring some real last minute snafu, I don't think you will be disappointed....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Pre-Order or not, it will be in my hands the 8th as well. Oh yes! This will complete 2/2 of my Christmas presents to ME this year!


Yeah this is my gift to myself as well lol. I screwed up last month and set myself up to work extra on December 8th. Might have to figure something out like sending the wife to the local store or wait till the 9th which is semi-unacceptable.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah this is my gift to myself as well lol. I screwed up last month and set myself up to work extra on December 8th. Might have to figure something out like sending the wife to the local store or wait till the 9th which is semi-unacceptable.


How tragic is that! After all this waiting! You gotta find a way dude. We didn't come this far to get it on the 9th LOL. I think I can hear that digital cough coming through that last post, you sure your not coming down with a cold...


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Believe what you want. I know for a fact that it's coming that day because my job depends on me knowing....I wouldn't put my word behind something I couldn't confirm....


Any idea on a price or do you just get release date info?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

msrfx said:


> How tragic is that! After all this waiting! You gotta find a way dude. We didn't come this far to get it on the 9th LOL. I think I can hear that digital cough coming through that last post, you sure your not coming down with a cold...


lmao I know I will figure it all out somehow. Maybe I can convince work to let me take a little bit longer lunch break since I also work from 5-11pm that day. Granted I won't be getting much done due to playing with my new G-Nex!


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Any idea on a price or do you just get release date info?


No official price yet but been told $300


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Barring some real last minute snafu, I don't think you will be disappointed....


Proof or gtfo!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Barring some real last minute snafu, I don't think you will be disappointed....


isnt big red know for last minute snafus?


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Fail.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> Fail.


Ok.....move along please.

Meh


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

kdkinc said:


> Tell you what, come Friday morning I'll let you touch my NEW Galaxy Nexus if your in the Inverness, Florida area.
> gotta love the service in the small towns where the VZW reps really do care.


I'm in Lakeland don't call the cops when I molest you gnex lol









Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Any idea on a price or do you just get release date info?


I won't know that until everyone else does....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> Proof or gtfo!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


My word is my proof....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> isnt big red know for last minute snafus?


Not really. They're very organized as far as their end, there's usually a bug they catch as unacceptable and make them fix it. Happened with the TBolt, about 3 times. Same with Bionic


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Radio Shack has them is stock and has started a list I am number 3 he say Thursday starting at 11:00 am


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Did Radio Shack give you a price?


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes he said 299 but he also said that he was not sure about 299 he thought that was upgrade price


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ericsch333 said:


> Yes he said 299 but he also said that he was not sure about 299 he thought that was upgrade price


Of course that's upgrade/new customer price. $649.99 seems like the price point for retail.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## crackers8199 (Nov 24, 2011)

For the record, I asked a Rep at best buy tonight about the nexus...he said he believes they will have them on the 8th but had no concrete info. Take that for what its worth...


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> For the record, I asked a Rep at best buy tonight about the nexus...he said he believes they will have them on the 8th but had no concrete info. Take that for what its worth...


thanxs for the heads up.lets just see if it happens


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

blurlessX said:


> Preorder will begin in the first week of December and the release will be December 15th/16th.


I guess VZW decided to nix the preorder.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like both dates in post have come and gone now finally and nada.


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

I posted on November 29th that the release would be December 15th/16th. So I will hold out another week, if its not out or confirmed by then.... I will leave VZW to get it on another carrier.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I rolled a 1D20 and it came up 15. That's the new date.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

OP requested the thread be closed, since the information is now irrelevant.


----------

